# Best Piddle Pad Holder?



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

How do you secure piddle pads in your home or potty area? If you use a tray or trays please let me know which brands you like best. Thanks for the help. Looking for the best tray for multiple dogs. (note: Calista will not use a UGO dog- she has to feel the pad beneath her wings...LOL)


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I use these: http://www.petedge.com/Clean Go Pet Puppy Pad Holder for my two and they work great.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for replying Missy & Maggie-- it seems all others are ignoring me.... :shocked: :crying: LOL Do you have more than one tray? If not, how many times a day or how many "uses" do you replace the pad? I wish they made one that held at least two or so pads down.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 24 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796254


> Thanks for replying Missy & Maggie-- it seems all others are ignoring me.... :shocked: :crying: LOL Do you have more than one tray? If not, how many times a day or how many "uses" do you replace the pad? I wish they made one that held at least two or so pads down.[/B]


I have three (in different locations) for my two girls and I change the pads once a day. I use the little stinker brand pads which are 24"x24" and they fit great. Two of the pads in holders aren't that far from each other and sometimes my girls will go back and forth between the two.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I know nothing about this but found this in another post the other day. Dixie came to us pad trained but we trained her to go outside. We often with we'd stuck with the pads. This looked great to me. I will pass it on so you can make up your own mind.http://www.ugodog.net/


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 24 2009, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796274


> I know nothing about this but found this in another post the other day. Dixie came to us pad trained but we trained her to go outside. We often with we'd stuck with the pads. This looked great to me. I will pass it on so you can make up your own mind.http://www.ugodog.net/[/B]



Hmmm, ugodog is new to me but it seems to be the same principle as Wizdog. I've used Wizdog since I got Winnie with great results!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 24 2009, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796274


> I know nothing about this but found this in another post the other day. Dixie came to us pad trained but we trained her to go outside. We often with we'd stuck with the pads. This looked great to me. I will pass it on so you can make up your own mind.http://www.ugodog.net/[/B]


I clicked on the UGODOG site and their potty pad looked great! Has anyone tried it? (I mean, has your Malt tried it? Not you  )
I'm also looking for a good indoor potty too for my arriving girl. She will use outside too. But I want her to have the indoor option as well.
Did you choose a favourite yet, LittleMissy? Or are you trying to decide between a few? (I know you said Calista doesn't like a UGODOG)


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Calista would not stand on the UGO/Wizdog grate but she is a weird case anyways. :HistericalSmiley: She was trained to go wherever outside first then to pads for bad weather so that might have something to do with it. I am just going to buy two of the larger sized pad holders because with two dogs I only want to change the papers once a day and they are also potty outside when we go for walks.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Do they have any large piddle pad trays? :bysmilie:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

The largest ones I could find so far would fit 23 X36 pads.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't use a holder. I don't use the disposable. I use the kind that hospitals use under patients and I wash and bleach them. They stay in place.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I got Coconut's little pad holder from Dr. Foster and Smith. I had tried others and like it the best. It is a blue color tray and the little rim is a off white color. I have two in our home for her.


----------



## Janie614 (Dec 31, 2006)

*best pad holder b/c it has a TRAY*

Found this on the internet and it seems to be really good, I have 2 of them

*** Lucy-the-dog Wee Wee Pad Holder 

The pad does NOT touch the floor, there is a tray.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

littlemissy said:


> How do you secure piddle pads in your home or potty area? If you use a tray or trays please let me know which brands you like best. Thanks for the help. Looking for the best tray for multiple dogs. (note: Calista will not use a UGO dog- she has to feel the pad beneath her wings...LOL)


I use this Iris Floor Protection Tray:
Amazon.com: Floor Protection Tray Medium: Home & Garden

And I use these Iris Neat n Dry Pads:




 
I like the tray very much, no leaks off the pad, and the pads are super absorbant.

Sheila


----------

